# 12:30 Gobbler



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Took this nice bird at 12:30. 
My daughter Paige hunted with me Saturday with no luck. She was excited to join me with pictures Sunday.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice bird and nice shot!


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice bird...I hope that you were not planning on getting a lot of meat from that breast


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Way to go Scott!


----------



## fish_head (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice bird and great shot!!!


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice bird keep your daughter interested in the outdoors you will be glad you did congrats.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Nice bird!!!! Oh, by the way are you done with that decoy...would look good on my fireplace.:lol:


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Great job Scott! Is that the Simmons 2" head?......that thing is MEAN looking!


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Thanks Guys, that mounted turkey is the first gobbler I ever shot 20 years ago. It's getting old and collecting dust in the basement. I wanted to try a gobbler strut decoy, but decided to save the money and use my mount.

Ack, hope your season is going well. Yes that is a Simmons Landshark 2" diameter broadhead. The large cut is the ticket with these birds. My friend and I struggled collecting birds with smaller heads. Then we started shooting these, and have taken quite a few with them. These heads are much more efective.

I am shooting a 600 gr arrow set up. These heads weigh in at 190 gr, they fly like darts out to 15 yards. I don't sharpen them and use the heads over and over. I don't want any pass throughs. If we put these heads in the body cavity, it breaks down bone and they never go far. i shoot them between and above the legs. from drumsticks to backbone, the turkey is down.

We like the cut diameter on the large expandables, but our recurves don't have enough power to get them through the wing quills. I do believe now, we could be shooting the Rage heads with good results. 

Mparks, thanks, its good hearing from you...

Thanks guys, the best of luck to all, keep safe..


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

With a recurve too.....SWEET!!:coolgleam


----------



## deathfromabove (Mar 2, 2005)

Awesome!!! I used the 2blade rage this year ...........I think they could get it to 2.5" and market it for turkey .......

Great pics......


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Very cool, congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome jobCongrats!


----------



## FSUfishin (Jan 25, 2008)

..... Sweet!!


----------



## badjedi (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice bird. Glad to see that you involve your daughter in the outdoors. My daughter (7) finally agreed to turkey hunting with me this year and we were lucky enough to shoot a nice tom that morning.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Some nice pics there, way to go with the bow. Congratulations!


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice bird, and very cool you shot him with a recurve. I've been wanting to use a bow to shoot one but I have to master getting a couple with a gun first.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice bird and photos. By the way love the decoy!!!


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Thanks Guys, I am typically not a big fan of using decoys in Michigan, too many shy away, but thought I would give the mount a try. I would never lug it around, but its not too bad using it on my land. This was the 1st time using it, so the jury is still out on how well it works.
Take Care..


----------

